# Creating a Video Editing Computer



## impact2cool (Nov 27, 2010)

I do a lot of work with video editing so I need to set my next computer up to handle 1080p videos and large file transferring. Here's a quick run down of what my brother put together.

If I purchase this, I wanna make all my purchases before November 30th since the rebates and sales end around there.

NZXT Apollo ORANGE NP Orange SECC Steel Chassis ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - $69.99

SNT 27" 2 x 7-pin SATA Cable for SATA I / II hard drive Model CABLE-SATA27D7 - OEM - $3.99

ASUS P7P55D-E LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - $149.99

EVGA 01G-P3-1371-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) FPB EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card - $199.99

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply - $79.99

Intel Core i5-760 Lynnfield 2.8GHz LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80605I5760 - $174.99

CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 - $134.99

Seagate Barracuda LP ST32000542AS 2TB 5900 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive - $69.99

XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120mm 4 white LED Orange Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included - $19.99

*Extras*
Cyber Acoustics CA-3602 30 Watts RMS 2.1 Flat Panel Design Speaker System - $44.99

Tuniq TX-2 Cooling Thermal Compound - $4.99

KOSS SB45 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Multi-Media Stereophone - $24.99

BELKIN F5U404PBLK USB 2.0 4-Port Mobile Hub - $11.99

*TOTAL: $990.86

*Does anyone know of any replacement parts I could swap in? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Personally I would go with the 6 core AMD cpu for video editing

the 2TB hard drive you have is good for general file storage but I would look for a smaller hard drive which is sata II and 7200 rpm's whereas the 2TB drive is 5900 rpm's which make data accessing slower for the operating system and programs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Hdd you have listed is only 5900RPM. A WD Black Series Hdd (7200RPM-32MB Cache- 5 yr. warranty) would be a better choice. 
Cases are a personal choice but an orange one would be hard for me to live wqith. CoolerMaster & Antec make very durable/functional cases.
The Mobo will come with 2 SATA cables.
The CPU will come with a thermal pad applied.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this board

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128416

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1 50001028 600030238&IsNodeId=1&name=Six-Core


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136533


----------



## impact2cool (Nov 27, 2010)

I really appreciate your input guys, for the processor my brother suggested http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849 but the mobo that you guys suggested is out of stock. Any ideas on a similar one?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Newegg generally restocks pretty fast unless they intend to discontinue the item.


----------

